# Potty Training coming along well..unless door is closed?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I trained my dog to bells. If Swizzle needs to go out he rings the bells. Perhaps if when you know your dog needs to eliminate have him bark then let him out the door. I would try to make the connection with eliminating because bark leading to the door opening probably doesn't connect with the urge to eliminate.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what about installing a doggie door? i don't have one, but several people i know do. it seems to work once the dog gets the idea of what it's for.


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope Doggy door is not an option. We are rural and raccoons and all sorts of pests will get in. I wondered about the bells but I dont want to have to remember bells when we go on vacation or to friends homes. A quick bark would be much more convenient. And no sooner did I post this that she barked once so that my daughter wold open the downstairs door and let her upstairs to come see me. Now only to get her to do it to go out to pee...


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

It takes time. Re: doggy doors - not a big fan, as I don't like my doggy unattended outdoors. If you really wanted to there are doors that you use a small pendant on your dog's collar and it acts like a key so it only opens for your dog. But again, especially with a puppy in a rural area, them going outside without you is just asking for trouble!!! I also like the bell approach. When traveling or visiting - most bell trained dogs I know will still go to the door and whine or paw the door to let you know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

Still battling the same problem. Summer is coming to an end as so is the ability to leave the door ajar for her convenience. Have a bell on the door and ring it before I open it for her but no connection.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

teach her to "nose" the bell so she understands that she can make it ring. i hung mine on the door handle, but i think it may make more sense to hang it to the side of the door, so it doesn't ring everytime the door opens and closes, only when she herself instigates the ring.


----------



## ac04 (Aug 7, 2013)

A trainer i spoke with used peanut butter on the bell. Her dog would lick the pb, bell would ring, immediately took him to his spot. Repeated until he made, and then was rewarded.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I did not use the bells with Max, but did with Maddie. It's nice, but there is one big negative about using the bells. She thinks scratching at doors is ok while Max does not. I think it was the bell usage that caused this different attitude between the two dogs. Max barks to come in and grumbles to go out. Like an old man. lol Maddie rings the bell and scratches at the door to come in. 

Two dogs could not be more different, they make me laugh.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hula said:


> Hula is almost 12 weeks. No accidents in the house unless the door to outside is closed then she sneaks off downstairs to poop or pee and comes back up stairs. Shes done it a few times and we dont even realize when shes done it until we go downstairs or someone has stepped in it : ( How do I get her to bark and stand by the door when she needs to go out?
> 
> I've tried a few training sessions with getting her to "speak" then opening the door and rewarding her with a treat to try to make the connection for her that a bark will get the door opened for her, but so far...nope.


You got a lot of good training ideas here, but I think that you skipped a step- until a dog is reliably trained, they should never be allowed the freedom to sneak off and do the wrong thing- they should be supervised or confined all the time. Restriction and supervision while he is young will buy him a lifetime of freedom - if not, all will suffer long term...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That was my thought as well. If the pup is able to sneak off to go poop, there is too much freedom. When the door is shut, have him on a leash tied to you. If you can't do that, then he needs to be in a crate when the door is shut. 

Once that is accomplished, THEN start trying to teach him to use the bell, or bark.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Agree with N2mischief and Tinypoodle. I think there is too much freedom.

When the door is shut, put him in a crate. 30-min after eat/drink/treat/play, take him outside until he eliminate and praise plus reward him.

I am doing it too with Edison now, he is 7 months old but he is getting there with wee wee pad. Accident happens when he is not supervised and have unlimited freedom.


----------

